# Printing from Lightroom CC



## debragrc (Jul 15, 2020)

How do you prepare/export print options for an outside service.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jul 15, 2020)

In almost any situation the easy answer is: export as JPEG, Largest Available Dimensions, Quality 80% or higher, sRGB. Output sharpen for Glossy paper, unless you ordered matt prints.


----------



## clee01l (Jul 15, 2020)

The best answer is that mobile apps are not well suited for photo quality printing.   Lightroom for the Desktop only has features comparable with the Lightroom mobile app.  So the solution is to export a photo quality print file (preferably TIFF) and use some dedicated photo printing software to do the job.


----------



## debragrc (Jul 15, 2020)

But where do you put the measurements, etc.


----------



## debragrc (Jul 15, 2020)

debragrc said:


> But where do you put the measurements, etc.


And where am I exporting them to, for printing.  Photos on my Mac?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jul 15, 2020)

Export to the desktop. You need the file to send to the printer, not for anything else. After you sent it you can delete it.  Measurements are chosen when you upload the file to the printers website. You may have to crop your image in Lightroom to get the correct aspect ratio.


----------



## clee01l (Jul 15, 2020)

Image files are only in pixels.  There are no dimensions for a pixel except when you send it to print media.   Your Print app needs to specify  every thing about the print to be created (ppl,  icc color profile etc.)   You export to a file and send that file to your printer app.  
LrC has builtin a printer module which does this without involving a 3rd party print app.  This functionality does not exist in Lr.


----------



## debragrc (Jul 15, 2020)

Johan Elzenga said:


> Export to the desktop. You need the file to send to the printer, not for anything else. After you sent it you can delete it.  Measurements are chosen when you upload the file to the printers website. You may have to crop your image in Lightroom to get the correct aspect ratio.


No desktop in ipad.  Guess I could export to “files” or create it on my other computer (desktop).  Thank you!!!


----------



## clee01l (Jul 15, 2020)

debragrc said:


> No desktop in ipad. Guess I could export to “files” or create it on my other computer (desktop). Thank you!!!



I don’t know of any mobile photo quality printing apps. So printing from the iPad is not recommended. If you need a real computer and real photo printing software, you might as well do the printing with the desktop version of Lightroom (cloudy)


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## debragrc (Jul 15, 2020)

Thanks for confirming.  That is what I shall do!!  Have a wonderful day.


----------



## debragrc (Jul 15, 2020)

I supposed I would use this same method to print to my own printer (if I get one).  Or maybe the printer (Canon) has it’s own app).


----------



## clee01l (Jul 15, 2020)

debragrc said:


> I supposed I would use this same method to print to my own printer (if I get one). Or maybe the printer (Canon) has it’s own app).



The method that I described is exactly what you would need to do if you are printing to a local or local network printer. The Printing app that comes with the Canon photo printer will produce photo quality prints.  I have the Canon Pixma Pro and have used this successfully for all of my image printing needs. I use LrC and print from the print module of that app. I see no reason why Lr could not generate a TIFF file to sent to the Canon software on your computer. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## debragrc (Jul 15, 2020)

Yep.  Thank you for all your help.


----------



## Tim Ryland (Jul 16, 2020)

I usually export as JPEG, as others have specified, then use Epson iPrint to print to my Epson SX535WD. Have had decent results so far.


----------

